# Do more iNtuitives use this site, or Sensors?



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> also the *sensors* are more likely to leave the house:laughing:


Extroverts*


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

What's funny to me is that the two sensors I know hardly ever leave their house, unless they absolutely have to. But they're both introverted, too.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vinniebob said:


> also the sensors are more likely to leave the house:laughing:


Well I do most of my posting on here when I'm at work. I have one of those jobs where I'm either slammed, or just sitting here watching paint dry... :tongue:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well I do most of my posting on here when I'm at work. I have one of those jobs where I'm either slammed, or just sitting here watching paint dry... :tongue:


i deliver to a mexican bar in horse heads n.y that has the exact painting [don quixote] as your avatar
the owner traveled to n.y.c. to purchase it
who does it?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Am I a special snowflake yet?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

More intuitives use the internet in general. We're just more likely to be computer geeks.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Intuitives without question.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

soop said:


> I'm not sure but what I am sure of is that since intuitives are the rarer type this forum has a much greater ratio of intuitives to sensors than one would typically find in reality.
> 
> Because I enjoy posting on forums such as this one, I thought for the longest time that I might be an INTP but then I realized our reasons for being here were generally very different.


Huh... Why, what are your reasons?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vinniebob said:


> i deliver to a mexican bar in horse heads n.y that has the exact painting [don quixote] as your avatar
> the owner traveled to n.y.c. to purchase it
> who does it?



Egads! I picked it randomly.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Egads! I picked it randomly.


your avatar does it no justice
i've studied it up close, truly a magnificent work of art
next time i'm there i'll try to remember to take a pic and post it on here


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

pwowq said:


> While reading this thread I'm also preparing a wall to paint.


:tongue:
Haha.

I think its funny when people say Sensors rarely come online. We're in touch with the real world, and in this day and age the real world is half ran online. (Even more applies to Introverted Sensors....) Although I admit, too much online time bothers me too... headaches, dizziness and all of that good stuff. Rather be doing something else after awhile.

Look behind you, N's.. there's likely a S up here watching you :wink:


----------



## LostInTranslationENTP (Aug 15, 2016)

I've mostly run into Ns on here. The reasons that I think there are more Ns is that MBTI is a bunch of theory. S's are usually not into theories.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

_XXX_ said:


> :tongue:
> Look behind you, N's.. there's likely a S up here watching you :wink:


Exactly. I like to read new ideas unless it involves a big arse wall. Then I'd rather test the idea than theorize further into it to develop the (1-line) conclusion.

Key-word: 

Test:
challenge, experiment, compare etc.


----------



## marleyinprogress (Aug 11, 2016)

S in here picking N's brain.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Is this even a question or a joke?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

The answer is "people who pick intuitive because of the bullshit stereotype that N's are more intelligent."


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Me is esfp.
The fun type.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Sensors *uncontrollable laughter*


----------

